# Homemade hash ice pipe!!!



## AZshwagg

Okay, I got a Gatorade bottle and I froze water only on the side that you drink from and You'll have to cut the end off. Then with a drill I drilled a hole tru the ice striaght to the other side. Then just suc the smoke thru the ice, it will be smoother and colder. I love it and it allows me to take bigger hits.


----------



## LdyLunatic

damn!!!   awesome work....i think i shall have to try that


----------



## AZshwagg

you'll love it!


----------



## hoppystalker

think i may give it a go myself !!


----------



## KindMind

Dont they have special Bongs that have custom shafts made for ice cubes?


----------



## Bjaebjoch

KindMind said:
			
		

> Dont they have special Bongs that have custom shafts made for ice cubes?



Pretty much it's just an indent in the shaft that keeps the ice from falling through to the water. Works pretty well, but the ice can melt pretty fast and I usually have to pour out the extra water or it becomes hard to pull the smoke through.


----------



## AZshwagg

this way is free tho, anyone can find a drinking container. Dosen't have to be a gaterade bottle... any bottle will do then just add water and insert into freezer and waa-laa you got a free Ice pipe. I guess you can buy those bongs w\ an ice catcher but that will run you more than free water and $1.29 gaterade.


----------



## massproducer

call me slow but I am not understanding where the bowl is... how do I use this like a pipe?  Please someone explain, because I do not understand


----------



## purple_chronic

massproducer said:
			
		

> call me slow but I am not understanding where the bowl is... how do I use this like a pipe? Please someone explain, because I do not understand


 
You do it yourself!!! heres a pic so you can understand...most people use as a small tube a Bic pen and as a bowl anythig you find around in the house.i used the lid of an old bullet i lost... hope this helps...


----------



## pot man27

where would you put the weed in ur pipe put up a pic please?


----------



## massproducer

purple_chronic said:
			
		

> You do it yourself!!! heres a pic so you can understand...most people use as a small tube a Bic pen and as a bowl anythig you find around in the house.i used the lid of an old bullet i lost... hope this helps...


 
i understand how to make a homemade bong or water pipe but this is not made in the same way.  

His is cut, look at the pics of his on the top.


----------



## DillaWilla

Maybe he us placing the bottle/ice over hot knives and hash, I dont know.  I understand Mass P's question...I dont get it either, but he did call it a homemade hash ice pipe???


----------



## AZshwagg

okay, you use the ice pipe when doing knife hits to catch the smoke. Instead of using a a paper\plastic tube which IMHO taste gross.


----------



## AZshwagg

would you like pic's???????


----------



## DillaWilla

I guess I was right then??? Kudos!


----------



## SmokinStarla

i made hubert last night.  he leaked a little, but i stopped him up good this morning.  one of the best i've ever had.


----------



## onie_wonderboy

sounds like a good idea but ide rather stick with the pipes.


----------



## ReeferMadness

Sounds pretty cool. I might try it one day


----------



## Ganj

Yeah, it's much less work to just go buy a pipe and smoke out of that. I choose the "not having to do much moving" route.


----------



## Tonto

AZschwagg-

I have done something similar. I use the 20oz pop bottles though.

Cut off the bottom at the line. Fill the bottle with ice cubes. Insert the bottom back where it came from, but bend the sides so it fits into the parger piece that's holding the ice. Use a lighter to melt the larger container's overlapping parts to the bottom piece in some places until it can support the ice like normal. There should be a lot of holes for smoke to go through.  

Then you have it going through a lot of ice, and there's more intake holes than just 1.


----------

